

Make sure you are actually using your EC2 reserved instances - icco
http://gist.github.com/612288

======
dmpatierno
An example of the output it produces:

    
    
      Comparing reserved instances to running instances...
    
      m1.large:
         us-east-1b 1/1
         us-east-1c 1/1
         us-east-1d 1/1
    
      c1.medium:
         us-east-1a 4/4
    
      m1.small:
         us-east-1a 1/0
    
      --
      0 unused reserved (good)
      1 unreserved running (bad)

